# Ring in 2011 with Detailer's Domain with 20% OFF



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone for a great 2010!

Let's ring in 2011 with a 20% off Code with no min!

Promo code - *2011*

Starts: Now
Ends: Jan 1 (Midnight Eastern Time)

On top of that *FREE SHIPPING* on all orders over $49.95.
- Shipping Promo applies to ground service within the 48 contiguous United States

Some items to think about....


1Z einszett Winter Care Kit
1Z einszett Eistau De-Icer Spray
Ice Dozer Mini Ice Scraper
Ice Dozer Plus
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner 3 + 1
Menzerna Power Lock
1Z einszett Glanz Wax
Uber Classic Microfiber Towels 50 Pack
Optimum No Rinse

*Restrictions:* Promotion Codes are not applicable on previously placed orders, Paint Meters, polishers & polisher kits, vacuums, Buy 3 + 1, Gift Codes


----------

